# where can i get shirts that dont fade



## nowntaridhar (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi

I've been getting my shirts printed by several different companies . But i always get the same problem. The shirts tend to fade after 1 or 2 washes . My customers are looking for quality so this is a big issue for me. I'v told my printers what has been going on but some how they give me the run around and tell me its the way im washing it. The shirts i have bought from stores don't fade, so why is that mines do. Please help, and if you know of any good screen printers please let me know.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What brand shirt are you using? 

Pretty much all 100% cotton garments will fade over time. The more polyester content a garment has, the less fading you will see.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

ok so what's fading...? the color of the t-shirt or the print..? I have never seen a t-shirt fade after 1 or 2 washes..Do you not get to pick the brand of t-shirt you get printed...? If the print is fading (washing out) then it is the fault of your screen printer.


----------



## nowntaridhar (Aug 6, 2007)

I use American apparel shirts, its not the shirt that is fading at all. its the design.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Stop using that screen printer and find one that will stand behind his work.


----------



## nowntaridhar (Aug 6, 2007)

The only way i would know is unless i try others, i really don't have anyone that can recommend me one, and make me feel comfortable that the designs on the shirts i buy wont fade.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Screen print should not be fading, unless it's being cured incorrectly. 

If your printer is unwillingly to address the issue, move on. Keep trying different ones until you find one you like.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

This is a common issue but I'm assuming your getting fibrillation thus making it look like it fades, its really tuff keeping a print look new when you want a soft feel this happens because your deposit is very thin and it fibrillates more but I bet if you told your printer to deposit a heavier print it won't fade or fibrillate or you can have the printer talk to the supplier and ask for a base or additive that can be put in the ink to prevent it. If they are using 160 or lower mesh you should not have this issue.


----------



## nowntaridhar (Aug 6, 2007)

Pvasquez said:


> This is a common issue but I'm assuming your getting fibrillation thus making it look like it fades, its really tuff keeping a print look new when you want a soft feel this happens because your deposit is very thin and it fibrillates more but I bet if you told your printer to deposit a heavier print it won't fade or fibrillate or you can have the printer talk to the supplier and ask for a base or additive that can be put in the ink to prevent it. If they are using 160 or lower mesh you should not have this issue.


im going to look into this more, i hope that is the case. i have tired 3 different printers and i'v gotten the same issue.


----------



## soldier king (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been wondering the same thing


----------



## LoneWolf2 (Aug 10, 2007)

you do realize this is almost a 4 year old thread, right?


----------



## soldier king (Nov 13, 2013)

sup lonewolf, 4 years and the problem hasn't been solved , I been just searching through the forum trying to find some answers, I saw you commented before about simulated process. I spent time looking up this process.

The issue is my design is very complicated: [media]http://i62.tinypic.com/erx3qc.jpg[/media].

Help me mass produce this in a way that avoids fading and I'll help you, thanks lone wolf your help is appreciated.


----------



## ydp2014 (Aug 9, 2014)

Go for a different t shirt printer, pigment ink doesn't fade so I suggest you try a pigment ink heat transfer.


----------



## soldier king (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks so much ydp. I noticed MGParish mentioned that too, though he mentioned cobra pigment ink specifically. 

You said try a different printer but then you said you use a heat transfer. Are there DTG that use this ink? Or is it only possible to use a heat transfer for it.

Thanks so much.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Pigment ink will fade. Heat transfers are printed on a polymer carrier there will be color loss. I have printed almost every method besides DTG and had many of those done by others. Screen printing and dye sub are the only 2 that you are looking for. If your looking for quality heat transfer won't cut it. Soldier King. Check your thread. I left you info.


----------

